# LF: GloFish



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi~ I'm looking for some GloFishes... preferably different colours... I know you can't get it in anywhere else besides the States since there's not enough researches done in Canada... by any chance would someone have some for sale? Thanks!


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

The reason they aren't here is because they are illegal here


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

Yea.. I've did some research on it but.. still hoping some people would have it...


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Why are they illigal is my question

so what if they are modified.

We specialize breeding and make diff fish all
the time


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Don't know why, they are pretty. The only reason I can find is because they are genetically modified.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

I think genetically modified has to do something with chemicals and stuff like that


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

no what they did is they isolated the color gene in a coral and injected it into the dna of a zebra danio and you wind up with the genetically modified colorful danios


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Rightttt


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

yah glofishes are trademarked genetically altered zebra danios....not available in canada....but then...i saw some interesting coloured fishes(they look like danios) at king eds in burnaby...go check them out..they might not be vibrant like the glofishes..but they seem to come in red and purple?(dun remember)...they were kept near where the long fish zebra danios were.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck... I know I've seen them on here before  As the story goes, I heard I had some myself.


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

From what I have researched is that Canada doesn't have enough research/data done on the Glofishies... that's why they don't allow them in here... sux...

The zebra fish was just injected with glo DNA from jellyfishes...

Anyway... I'll check out King Ed's but I usually go there every so often but doesn't seem to see something that catches my eyes as the Glofishes... heh...


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

bowman00 said:


> I think genetically modified has to do something with chemicals and stuff like that


 Nothing to do with chemicals. The reason they keep such a tight control on geneticaly modified organisms is the potential damage they might do if let loose in the environment. Suppose someone modified a piranha that could withstand the cold. Would you want that to escape into our lakes?

While an orange danio may not seem like a danger (and almost certainly isnt), the science is new and the possible damages are too great to risk. So, it is better to place a blanket ban on such things, rather than risk unforseen disasters. Then things can be allowed on a case by case basis. Right now there are no mechanisms to do that, so even safe things like glo-fish are banned. Better safe than sorry.

Whether it is valid or not, that is the reasoning. Personally I am pessimistic and think one day there will be something, like a super weed or pesticide resistant insect, that will escape and cause a lot of damage.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

TomC said:


> Nothing to do with chemicals. The reason they keep such a tight control on geneticaly modified organisms is the potential damage they might do if let loose in the environment. Suppose someone modified a piranha that could withstand the cold. Would you want that to escape into our lakes?
> 
> While an orange danio may not seem like a danger (and almost certainly isnt), the science is new and the possible damages are too great to risk. So, it is better to place a blanket ban on such things, rather than risk unforseen disasters. Then things can be allowed on a case by case basis. Right now there are no mechanisms to do that, so even safe things like glo-fish are banned. Better safe than sorry.
> 
> Whether it is valid or not, that is the reasoning. Personally I am pessimistic and think one day there will be something, like a super weed or pesticide resistant insect, that will escape and cause a lot of damage.


good post
GMO's are bad, m'kay


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

With that said, I've seen them at Petsmart in Surrey before. That's where I bought mine. They won't be labeled as a Glofish though.


----------



## yuppa (Apr 22, 2010)

we get colored (dyed) glassfish in the local fish shops, however I have never seen glofish..


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

They likely imported them by mistake, that'd explain things. I definitely bought glofish though, and since then got rid of them to a BCA member.

I hate the idea of dyed fish, genetically engineered ones I'm on the fence about.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

effox said:


> They likely imported them by mistake, that'd explain things. I definitely bought glofish though, and since then got rid of them to a BCA member.
> 
> I hate the idea of dyed fish, genetically engineered ones I'm on the fence about.


im ok with line breeding to "select" genes out over time naturally, or perhaps stumbling on a mutation...
im definately against splicing genes from one organism into another, we tend to do these kinds of things before fully understanding all of the possible consequences.

as for the dyed fish, how can you tell a fish has been dyed? which LFS are stocking dyed fish? i certainly wouldn't shop there once knowing about it.
apparently its very painful for the fish, the diameter of the needle they use would be the equivalent of stabbing someone with a pencil.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

I hate those died glass fish, it's unnatural, looks ugly, and seems kind of cruel somehow... 

I know Big al's in richmond was stocking them before they got out of that location...


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

user_error said:


> I hate those died glass fish, it's unnatural and seems kind of cruel somehow...
> 
> I know Big al's in richmond was stocking them before they got out of that location...


well..if this is true..maybe the OP can ask Rastapus(Grant?) of IPU...


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

effox said:


> With that said, I've seen them at Petsmart in Surrey before. That's where I bought mine. They won't be labeled as a Glofish though.


Is it really glofish or just dyed glassfish? I doubt it if they could get pass the border as they are banned...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

SnailPuffer said:


> Is it really glofish or just dyed glassfish? I doubt it if they could get pass the border as they are banned...


they wouldn't have to cross the border if some idiot is dying them in Canada


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I did see some at King Ed's today. (even though its illegal...)


----------

